# Nice Custom



## dfa242 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm not really a custom guy myself but I think this guy does really nice work.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272215154483


----------



## spoker (Apr 18, 2016)

tires look familiar but i just cant place em


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2016)

That's really nice looking.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 18, 2016)

yes, it's very easy on the eye's


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Apr 18, 2016)

Like it!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2016)

spoker said:


> tires look familiar but i just cant place em



Tires look like they're off a WallyWorld Huffy Nel Lusso. 26x2.35


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2016)

I agree nice looking work. I bought one of those bikes form Walmart at a discount due to scratches/light rust for $60 just for the tires which are 26 x 2.35 for a project. Stuck some junk white walls on it and sold it on CL for $75. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Apr 18, 2016)

I agree about the bike. Very nice. I follow his builds, he does do really nice work.


----------



## spoker (Apr 18, 2016)

yep i thought so


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 18, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> I'm not really a custom guy myself but I think this guy does really nice work.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=272215154483



 very nicely done wow super nice


----------

